

Lightning fast code searching made easy  Etsy - ticktockten
https://github.com/etsy/Hound

======
wspeirs
They claim other search tools are, "too slow, too hard to configure, or
require too much software to be installed."

Something like OpenGrok
([http://opengrok.github.io/OpenGrok/](http://opengrok.github.io/OpenGrok/))
seems fairly straightforward and only requires a servlet container beyond
Java; 1 more piece of software than Hound.

Seems cool, but also that they reinvented the wheel instead of improving an
existing project.

